# Wounded Site Member- Surgicalcric



## Marauder06 (Feb 26, 2013)

This thread is a continuation of one that was started after one of our members, Surgicalcric, was seriously wounded in Afghanistan.  Its purpose is to provide a venue for him to share his progress as he completes his recovery and returns to active service.

For those of you who don't recall the original message:



> A long-time, well-respected member of our community, SurgicalCric, was seriously wounded in action in Afghanistan. Many of you have previously heard that he was wounded and returned to duty. That did happen, but this is a separate and far more serious injury. The extent of his new injuries was such that he was evacuated from theater and is now in a stateside hospital. Because of the nature of his assignment (SF), and in the interests of his privacy, we are not posting details of his injuries, his current location, or information to contact him. In lieu of contacting him directly, well-wishers are welcome to make encouraging posts in this thread.
> 
> Another long-time, well-respected member of our community, x SF med, has been assigned by the DoD as SurgicalCric's designated family surrogate. He is on the ground right now and will keep us apprised of SurgicalCric's progress, and any needs he or his family may have.
> 
> Thank you all for your understanding and your support for SurgicalCric and his family during this difficult time.


----------



## NBC-Guy (Feb 26, 2013)

So sorry to hear this. I've lurked and read lots of his posts on a couple of forums. I will keep him in my prayers and hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## surgicalcric (Feb 26, 2013)

So it has been a while since I have written an update for you guys. Sorry about that; things have been a lil busy between surgery a couple weeks ago and my visits to the various clinics and therapy appointments.

Without further a due, my rehab has been moving forward at a rate much faster than most of the staff here or I anticipated. I have now been on my “new” leg for a little over 8 weeks and with the exception of my left stride being a few inches shorter than my right, my walk isn't much different than what it was before, even without the ability to feel the ground with my left foot. Balance training is going well. Today as part of that training I practiced tossing two (2) 12lb medicine balls around in a circle with X-SFmed and another guy from 20th Group who is here visiting me for a couple weeks. By the end of it both of them had used their face to catch the ball; they really should work on their reflexes. In addition to balance training my Occupational Therapist has been working on some scar tissue massage on my right medial thigh and groin. This isn't going as well, or maybe I should say as painless as the balance training. For those of you not fortunate enough to grit through a session, it is a deep tissue massage used to free up adhesions along scar and suture lines and allow muscles to move more freely in the affected areas – it isn't very pleasant at all but after it's all said and done it will be worth it.

On Sunday myself and two other 20th Group guys headed down to the National Mall where I walked from the Washington Monument to the WW-II Memorial to the Lincoln Memorial and back along the Korean and WW-I memorial. It was great being out and being able to walk where I want, within reason. By the end of the afternoon I was tired. Thursday I will be upgrading my leg to a CarbonFiber socket (the portion that suctions onto my residual limb), a mechanical knee, and ankle with better range of motion for rucking. With the change to the CF socket I will be changing from a semi-bionic knee (http://genium.ottobock.com/uploads/t...l-standing.jpg) to a Total Knee (http://www.ossur.com/?PageID=13447) so I can eventually be fitted for a BIOM bionic ankle (http://www.iwalkpro.com/) to assist with the mechanics of walking and rucking. Usually the phys therapists only want guys to change up one piece at a time and I will in essence change the socket, knee, and ankle all at once thus changing everything we have worked on up to this point. She is certain with my progress thus far, coupled with my abnormal sense of balance that I won't have an issue progressing quickly to match the new setup's potential. Keep your fingers crossed. Along with this change we are confident my bone scan will have a favorable outcome and I will receive my carbon-fiber “C-leg” for running by the end of April. Everyone involved was hoping this would have happened sooner but with Walter Reed being the self-licking ice-cream cone that it is, nothing happens here quickly.

Friday I have surgery to repair a ruptured eardrum from the blast - this should be my last scheduled trip to the OR for another 6-7 months. The surgeries I will have left are mostly to increase range of motion after the grafts have remodeled as much as they will in a year's time frame.

I have come a long way since 28 Oct 2012 and I would like to thank everyone here who has lifted me up in prayer or thought about me, sent money or gift cards, stopped by to say hi, or sent emails, letters, or private messages. While I haven't had time to say thank you to everyone individually I assure you that I am forever grateful for your support and friendship. I am especially thankful for x_SFMed taking time away from his wife and life to help a Brother in need and for LibraryLady who sent him to me without question. All of you guys/gals are directly responsible for making it possible for me to focus on the task at hand; I wouldn't be where I am today without you all...


----------



## Red Ryder (Feb 27, 2013)

Awesome! You truly are a inspiration! Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dame (Feb 27, 2013)

So glad to see you with Gary. Great picture!


----------



## Brill (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow! I never knew Gary was that short! LMAO! See you in about 6 weeks brother!


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 27, 2013)

This is wonderful news!  Im glad to hear you are progressing so quickly.  It is simply amazing.  All the best with the upcoming procedures this week.  Take care!


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 27, 2013)

Meh.  I'm just glad that someone has learned how it is to live with the Troll.  :wall:  :-"  

So glad to hear about your new legs and the end to the revolving OR door. Looking forward to seeing you running.

LL


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 27, 2013)

Dude you need new sunglasses.. Those suck


----------



## 8654Maine (Feb 27, 2013)

Dude, inspirational.
You know how I knew you were SF...hands in pocket.
I thought all SF medic's were Jack Reacher dimensions?
Ask for leg extensions, w/ a compartment for a pistol, a la RoboCop.
I hope you got a happy ending during your sponge bath...

Seriously, that is just amazing recovery. Keep at it.

Good to put a face to the legend.
S/F


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 27, 2013)

It's all good, J.


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 27, 2013)

8654Maine said:


> ... Jack Reacher dimensions?...


 
Which dimensions?  Book or movie?  :wall:

LL


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 27, 2013)

Absolutely inspirational!   Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## 8654Maine (Feb 27, 2013)

Haven't seen the movie.  No plans to either.  Cruise...ugh.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 27, 2013)

Keep at it Bro...  have fun till I get back there...:troll:


----------



## surgicalcric (Feb 27, 2013)

8654Maine said:


> ...Good to put a face to the legend.


 
No legend; just an SF guy holding the line.


----------



## tova (Feb 27, 2013)

Stay strong. 
Keeping you in thought and prayer....


----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 27, 2013)

Awesome news, Crip!


----------



## ProPatria (Feb 27, 2013)

It's great to hear your recovery is going so well!


----------



## Kunoichii (Feb 27, 2013)

Good to hear your recovery is going well. Your attitude is inspiring. Stay strong.


----------



## surgicalcric (Feb 27, 2013)

The91Bravo said:


> Dude you need new sunglasses.. Those suck


 
Blame your mom; she bought them for me.


----------



## pardus (Feb 27, 2013)

Good to hear all this. I look forward to going for a ruck with you sometime.


----------



## surgicalcric (Feb 28, 2013)

pardus said:


> Good to hear all this. I look forward to going for a ruck with you sometime.


 
Whenever you think you are in good enough condition to keep up you know where I am.


----------



## pardus (Feb 28, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> Whenever you think you are in good enough condition to keep up you know where I am.


 
LOL, wanker!


----------



## digrar (Feb 28, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> In addition to balance training my Occupational Therapist has been working on some scar tissue massage on my right medial thigh and groin. This isn't going as well, or maybe I should say as painless as the balance training. For those of you not fortunate enough to grit through a session, it is a deep tissue massage used to free up adhesions along scar and suture lines and allow muscles to move more freely in the affected areas – it isn't very pleasant at all but after it's all said and done it will be worth it.


 
Have you tried myofascial cupping? I've been getting it for a while now (with remedial massage) and it's pretty good, after I ditched one therapist who wouldn't go hard enough for another who has a nasty streak.


----------



## Red-Dot (Mar 1, 2013)

Surgicalcric, Thank you for your service and Godspeed on your recovery. Best Regards


----------



## Poccington (Mar 1, 2013)

Great to see your recovery is going well.

Your attitude in the face of adversity has been nothing short of inspirational. As a soldier with SOF aspirations, I'd like to thank you for setting the example you do.


----------



## hoepoe (Mar 1, 2013)

Glad you're doing well. You are an inspiration. 

Hoepoe


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 2, 2013)

Great pics, amigo! You are redefining a speedy recovery. I was passing by WRAMC @ mind numbing 20mph yesterday. Sent a prayer your way for you, your family, and a Troll I know.

RF 1
j


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 2, 2013)

Well yesterday I had a Tempanoplasty (repair of hole in ear drum) with access through my ear canal and as soon as they let me out of the PACU (Post-Anesthesia Care Unit) I was packed and on the road towards South Carolina to begin 30 days of Convalescent leave.

This should be a great test of what was focused on in both Physical Therapy and Occupational Therapy during the past few months.  I brought both the new carbon fiber socket with bionic knee (see bad ass pic below) and the older silicone socket with the mechanic knee to test it out while home.  My hope is to have a list of new things needing to be focused on during Therapies when I return.


----------



## AWP (Mar 2, 2013)

SC, I often joke that I have enough friends, but I'd honestly fire one or two of them to make room for you if I had to; Luckily for them, that isn't necessary. You've probably heard this once too many to your liking, but I'll say it again: You are an inspiration to many. Seeing your progress  makes me happy as someone who considers you a friend, but also as an American to see one of our own take some of the worst our enemies have to offer and deal with it. You haven't quit, you don't wallow in self-pity, and you even frame your rehabilitation with "How soon can I return to duty? How long before I can contribute to the fight?" That your new leg/ socket is adorned with the POW/MIA logo is further proof of being a badass.

So, this is sappy or whatever, but I doubt I'm the only one thinking it and I thought it needed to be vocalized.

As an aside, The Troll deserves his share of praise for being with you and for making everyone's life so miserable that they want you to heal....if only to be rid of him. 

With that touchy-feely moment out of the way, time to ban someone so that the board doesn't think I have a heart.

Keep kicking ass, Brother.


----------



## Cyberchp (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## RackMaster (Mar 2, 2013)

I think I have leg envy, that is bad ass.


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 3, 2013)

Good to see things are getting better.   I hope your future, continues to get better.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 3, 2013)

Your new leg is awesome, J, it really did turn out great. So glad you get to head back to SC for a bit!

Ditto everything Freefalling typed.


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 3, 2013)

If you guys think this one is awesome wait til you see my tribute to the men I left behind on Afghanistan.  It will be awesome.

As for the rest, you guys (and gals) are far too kind; I assure you I am undeserving.


----------



## Dame (Mar 4, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> If you guys think this one is awesome wait til you see my tribute to the men I left behind on Afghanistan. It will be awesome.
> 
> As for the rest, you guys (and gals) are far too kind; I assure you I am undeserving.


How do I disagree with that without nailing you with negative points?


----------



## x SF med (Mar 4, 2013)

JD...  now you need to buy some really short shorts to show off the CF leg...  :whatever:   Mike did a great job with the flag. 

Oh, yeah... another member of the board is gooing to send Elk out with me... we need to find a BBQ so's it can be seared properly.


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 4, 2013)

P:  They didnt use the flag; they ordered a t-shirt and cut what they needed from the center of the shirt, wrapped the leg in the shirt material and then laminated it onto the CF.

Sounds good on the elk.  I bet we can use the grill behind bldg-11.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 5, 2013)

And now to find the right BBQ sauce for flavor enhancement...  We should ask Seth and Ben and the coalition guys to join in...  maybe even Viper when he gets back.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 5, 2013)

Depends on how much Elk you take back...  

LL


----------



## Dame (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm curious, do you put a different type of sauce/rub on different portions of the elk? Is it a lighter meat, darker meat thing?



Oh good lord. I think I'm trying to learn to cook.


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 7, 2013)

Taken from the "100 day Burpee Challenge" thread to prevent derailing the topic...



TB1077 said:


> ...And Surgicalcric- you are truly inspirational. I'm pretty certain you will set the new standard in regards to minimizing rehab time. Granted there might be some pissed off doctors and physical therapists along the way.


 
Thank you for the kind words - I have been known to piss off a Doc, Nurse, or Phys Therapist or two at times...

To be honest every day provides a new challenge and a new day to be thankful for life.  My Docs, especially the Gen/Trauma surgeon (former SEAL) who has pretty much monopolized my case and thats a great thing, tells me (me and X_SFmed) constantly how impressed the entire staff is with my progress and rehab.  In fact, and I believe X_sf mentioned it before, one of the PMR (Phys Med & Rehab) Docs mentioned that I heal so fast they were expecting to walk in one day during morning rounds to find that I had regenerated a left leg.  If only that could happen.  

I try with every day to grow stronger and more agile and to focus on getting back to an ODA.  After all, the 11 other guys on the team demand that I be in the absolute best shape possible - not only the best shape possible but to be whole.  Knowing this means accepting the fact that my days on a team were cut short on 28 Oct.  [GULP]  That was and is a very hard pill to swallow for me and anyone who knows me or has had the chance to sit in my room and talk about my injury has seen it in my face as the tears stream from my eyes.  I wasnt done doing what I thought I was sent here to do - apparently there was a FRAGO passed down from God that said otherwise and now I have to discover what my new mission in life is and how I can best serve the Regiment.  "I will not go quietly into the night."

 That said, my rehab is a direct reflection of the support you guys and others within and outside of the SOF community have shown me and my family.  As I have said before, it is impossible for me to express through words what that support has and does mean to me and what it does to further solidify my drive.  So what better way to show my appreciation for that support than to work tirelessly on my eventual return to SF.  It has been and will continue to be an uphill struggle.  However with each day the grade decreases and the distance shortens.  I have good days where I get out of bed with a nothing can stop me attitude yet other days where my skin grafts and areas of complex tissue resolution hurt so bad I dont even want to get dressed (easy ladies...dont get so excited.)  I continue to push through to see recovery/rehab milestone after milestone get checked off by the staff.

More to follow...


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 8, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> I dont even want to get dressed (easy ladies...dont get so excited.)


 
Too late. 

J, every day I give thanks you lived. Every I pray it gets "easier" for you. Every day I give thanks you are my friend.

And every time the bullshit word cannot even tries to enter my mind I think of you and your strength, pull up my big girl panties and drive the fuck on.

I have absolutely no doubt you have many more great things to do, both professionally and personally. Stay strong.


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 12, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> Blame your mom; she bought them for me.


DDDD AAAAA MMMM NNNN !!!!


----------



## Bisquik (Mar 18, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> This thread is a continuation of one that was started after one of our members, Surgicalcric, was seriously wounded in Afghanistan. Its purpose is to provide a venue for him to share his progress as he completes his recovery and returns to active service.
> 
> For those of you who don't recall the original message:


----------



## Bisquik (Mar 18, 2013)

Bisquik said:


> View attachment 8108


 i dont have much money but i thought you might like to check out some work - get well man and when you do take it easy on slow guys. good luck. god bless.


----------



## HappyEngineer (Mar 28, 2013)

get well, your an inspiration.


----------



## BravoOne (Apr 9, 2013)

I am sorry to hear about this but be encouraged. You are in good hands! Be well!


----------



## x SF med (Apr 9, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> Depends on how much Elk you take back...
> 
> LL





Dame said:


> I'm curious, do you put a different type of sauce/rub on different portions of the elk? Is it a lighter meat, darker meat thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good lord. I think I'm trying to learn to cook.


 
The elk steak (12 single portion rib eyes) was "de-gamed" (drawing excess blood from the meat) overnight in 1 tsp salt in a quart of cool/cold water in the fridge; patted dry; heavily dusted with Jess Hall's seasoned salt (mild Serendipity), freshly ground pepper melange, minced Garlic, and 'Dillo Dust;  let stand for about 30 min; and then drown in about 1/3 bottle of Efeste 'Final- Final' (a wonderful Cab Sau/Syrah blend); let marinate for just over 48 hrs - then grill about 4 minutes a side...  we used plastic untensils...  serve with grill roasted potatoes and onions (in foil with a light coat of olive oil, pepper dill and rosemary) and grilled asparagus.  mmmm, mmmm, good.

The elk burger was prepped ( 2 lbs, no de-gaming) with a little olive oil, black pepper, 1/2 a fresh onion(chopped), Jess Hall's mild Serendipity seasoned salt, a little ranch dressing, 3 cheese blend (romano, asiago, parmesan) and gulden's mustard... let stand for about 3 hours before cooking...  grill... put on buns, eat.

The food went over well...  I think...  Crip, your opinion?

all excess from this BBQ was brought to an undernourished, gaunt and extremely small SF Capt and his fellows who were still in the Hospital (on ward)... but I'm sure our valiant tiny CPT from North Dakota ate a little more of the elk than the others....  (Viper, you know who I'm talking about)

and that's how I cook elk in an 'urban' setting....


----------



## surgicalcric (Apr 9, 2013)

OMG that elk turned out awesome.

I have one of the burgers and was working my way thru #2 when I couldnt eat anymore.  I saved the steak for our beloved emaciated CPT in the 4th ward.  

PsyopWildDog:  I owe you big time Brother.  If you eer make your way out here please consider my home yours.  Hopefully I will eventually make my way out west for a hunt.


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 9, 2013)

sf med- yep, I know the one....and I'm sure if I ever call him "tiny" he will take off his prosthetic and beat me with it.   A soon-to-be-brother ODA det cdr called him "mongo" one day in class and his look nearly Chuck Norris'ed the whole classroom.

J- Keep kicking recovery's ass brother!


----------



## psyopwilddog (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm glad you guys enjoyed it.  If you ever make it out here I would be glad to take you out elk hunting.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Apr 10, 2013)

Glad you're doing better Crip!! Stay strong and say hey to the Cpt for me!!


----------



## 8654Maine (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the update. Good luck, Surgicalcric.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 10, 2013)

Viper1 said:


> sf med- yep, I know the one....and I'm sure if I ever call him "tiny" he will take off his prosthetic and beat me with it. A soon-to-be-brother ODA det cdr called him "mongo" one day in class and his look nearly Chuck Norris'ed the whole classroom.
> 
> J- Keep kicking recovery's ass brother!


 
V1...  he could crush you ...  with one hand, in his sleep...   by mistake...  He does make Thor or Cpt America look like 98 lb weaklings.


----------



## buffalo61 (Apr 19, 2013)

I just got caught up on this, and all I can say is what an inspiration you are.  Prayers out to you brother for your speedy recovery.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 19, 2013)

When you get a call from an 18D asking for suggestions on folders and warhammers, you know recovery is proceeding well.  DOL Brother, always here, always available.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 8, 2013)

Sorry for the delay in updating this. I have been a lil busy with the rehab of my body as well as my brain and spirit. Despite my best efforts, this has taken a toll on me. In an effort to get back to a normal, albeit new normal, I have been away from the board a while and have been spending time in the pool, weight room, on the road rucking (last week I made 8 miles in 158 minutes with a 45lb ruck.)

I ran for the first time Thursday since my injury, I was supposed to run Wednesday but put it off to 6 June** hoping to pay homage to the men who gave their last measure on that solemn day. Thank you dad for what you did then and continued to do - RIP.

As for the run, it was a mere 3/4 mile but it felt wonderful to be running again. The left leg feels fine but my right inguinal space was tired yesterday and is a bit sore today - then again my anatomy in that area isn't quite the same so I imagine the muscles are still trying to figure out what all happened Thursday. According to my phys therapist less than 1 in 20 (5%) of above knee amputees ever attempt running again and those that do are past the one year post injury date. I am 5 months ahead of schedule. I will be up running again Monday morning and am hoping to be released to run on my own in the next weeks. As you can see from the video I have some gate issues to work out... Army 10-miler here I come!

Standing tall and holding the line here guys

Again, thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. With them I will continue to lean forward in the foxhole.






_** Here at Walter Reed there wasnt even a mention or memorial to the men who gave all on 6 June 1944, but the command had time to pay respect to the Caribbean-Americans in our history. It made me so sick I used a comment card, complete with name and rank, to express my contempt for the command here and their disregard for those great men while at the same time lifting up peoples who would rather identify with themselves and others that would further separate our nation among racial lines than with America the great - it disgusted me!!  Those not proud of being an [unhyphenated] American can get the fuck out!! _


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 8, 2013)

Absolutely incredible.


----------



## tova (Jun 8, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> Sorry


 
J - That is one word you NEVER have to use here. Ever.

Just be you.


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 8, 2013)

That is absolutely fantastic, J...and not surprising you are once again ahead of schedule.  Push but don't overdo.


----------



## ProPatria (Jun 8, 2013)

Great to hear about how well your progress is going, keep it up!


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 9, 2013)

Gypsy said:


> That is absolutely fantastic, J...and not surprising you are once again ahead of schedule. Push but don't overdo.


 
Who, me???  Nahhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## elle (Jun 9, 2013)

Wicked Freakin' Awesome!!


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 9, 2013)

Being ahead of schedule, I think we can give you some slack for not posting.   You continue to inspire.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm happy to see such improvement so quickly!  A testament to the kind of man we're all honored to know.  Great job, bro.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 9, 2013)

Buddy, continue on yer mish to get bigger faster stronger.....

You guys are AWESOME!!!
I know a few others who said F you "injury" I am coming back and I will have sexx with your mom!!!!

They all came back, and went back into the fight in AFG and IZ.

Thanks for all you do bro!!!!


----------



## x SF med (Jun 9, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> Who, me??? Nahhhhhhhhh!!!!


 
I so want to like and hate this post....   Hold hard my Brother.


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 9, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> Who, me??? Nahhhhhhhhh!!!!


 
LOL yeah I know, I nag.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 9, 2013)

J, great to see you running, and so early. There are schedules , and then there is the schedule that J is on; good luck trying to slow him down any. WRAMC has not changed much from when I was there. It is physically, and geographical changed, but a war or two ago, there was nothing official to recognize D-Day. 

Again, great to see you doing so well!

RF 1
J


----------



## Poccington (Jun 10, 2013)

There are no words.

Unbelievable. I hope your recovery continues to go well.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 10, 2013)

That video is fucking badass.


----------



## Jay (Jun 11, 2013)

This is beyond motivating. I can't begin to tell you how inspirational you really are! Keep up the progress!!


----------



## chemical cookie (Jun 12, 2013)

Dude, looking absolutely great brother.   You going to be in the area around mid-August?  I'm flying through on my way out and if so, steak and beer is on me.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 20, 2013)

chemical cookie said:


> Dude, looking absolutely great brother.   You going to be in the area around mid-August?  I'm flying through on my way out and if so, steak and beer is on me.



I will probably be home on Con Leave following my 44th surgery on 16 July.  If you are free about the last of July/first of August I will happily drive down to see ya. 

Give me a call sometime.

J


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 20, 2013)

racing_kitty said:


> I'm happy to see such improvement so quickly!  A testament to the kind of man we're all honored to know.  Great job, bro.



Testament to being a hardheaded man!!  

Maybe one day we will be in the same area - I would be honored to buy ya a beer or 12.

J


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 21, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> I will probably be home on Con Leave following my 44th surgery on 16 July.  If you are free about the last of July/first of August I will happily drive down to see ya.
> 
> Give me a call sometime.
> 
> J



Let me know when and where also!


----------



## BLACKMags (Jun 27, 2013)

Damn ! I can't believe I missed this. Surg , I am happy to read that your recover is going well and that your still hanging in there. Rest up and be well !


----------



## Dame (Jul 16, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> I will probably be home on Con Leave following my 44th surgery on 16 July.


Thinking of you today. Prayers for success.


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 16, 2013)

J, as always...


----------



## x SF med (Jul 16, 2013)

I just spoke to his wife - he's doing fine ...  I'll be calling him tomorrow to chat a little.


----------



## pardus (Jul 17, 2013)

He sent me an abusive message today, screw that guy.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 17, 2013)

pardus said:


> He sent me an abusive message today, screw that guy.


 
He's probably just tired of your advances and nude pics you send him.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 17, 2013)

pardus said:


> He sent me an abusive message today, screw that guy.


 
We all send you abusive messages, it's the only way you'll understand us.

...and sheepshagging kiwi wanker is not abusive... it means: we luuuuuuuuuuuurve you in a non geigh way.  When we call you Fuckhead, well that might be abusive.


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 17, 2013)

pardus said:


> He sent me an abusive message today, screw that guy.


 

Mine was perfectly Surgicalcric.


----------



## surgicalcric (Oct 10, 2013)

Well it's been almost a year (14 Oct 2012) since my initial injury and 18 days left til my alive date (28 Oct 2012). Honestly I cannot believe it's been almost a year since I looked down and thought, "fuck, that was an IED! Oh well, guess I gotta do something."

I was asked recently by the principal of a high school during a military mentorship day, "what makes someone not quit? What makes them pick themselves up and drive on with life?"  Talk about a pause for a little introspection.  Personally I think it is any number of reasons: personal drive, the way you were raised from childhood, dedication to those around you, situation you are in, pride, etc...  But no matter your reason they all share one thing in common, the decision point where you do something about it.  For me there was really never a question. I never thought, huh I wonder if I should just give up and bleed out.  I mean it hurt, but what leg severing IED blast doesn't.

I put a TQ on the leg, made certain my battle rifle was in battery, moved into cover, and started tending to my jacked up pelvis/perineum all the while giving my team sergeant directions to where I was, after calling "eagle down" over the net.  In talking to my team sergeant it is guesstimated that between the blast site and the CCP inside the VSP I lost somewhere in the neighborhood of 2-2.5 liters of my blood volume before hemostasis was gained on my pelvic bleeders.  All the while I am talking to my team mates, setting out security, hanging IV fluids and prepping the FAST IO injector for use on me and telling some of the guys to toughen the fuck up that I would be back later that night - a joke referencing me getting caught making my own flight plans to get back with my team after my first IED encounter.  Looking back, laying down and accepting others treating me while still capable of helping myself was me quitting - that's not anything I was ready to do.  I guess I was running on autopilot.  About training we often repeat the axiom about falling back to our lowest level of proficiency under duress - not bragging but I wish everyone really understood that the way some if us do.

Stand I here almost a year and 47 surgeries later readying myself to step "Unto the breech" once more.  To that end I am in the gym 3-4x week, running 3x week, and rucking twice.  I took a diagnostic APFT a couple days ago: 78 p/u, 68 s/u (after having to put my leg back on -gotta fix that sweating/slipping issue), and a 15:05 run. My 12 mile ruck time was 3hrs 14min.  Still have a long way to go...but quit I shall not.  I have a 1/2 marathon in Birmingham, AL to run in Feb, in body armor...

Quitting can be found between losing and winning for those who don't know.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Oct 10, 2013)

Brother, you are an inspiration.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 10, 2013)

Fucking damn brother. Makes one think. You are an inspiration to me bro. Makes ME want to keep going despite fucked up issues. You are one of my heros I look up to here.

F.M.


----------



## ZmanTX (Oct 10, 2013)

@RustyShackleford I second your statement sir. 




surgicalcric said:


> Well it's been almost a year (14 Oct 2012) since my initial injury and 18 days left til my alive date (28 Oct 2012). Honestly I cannot believe it's been almost a year since I looked down and thought, "fuck, that was an IED! Oh well, guess I gotta do something."
> 
> I was asked recently by the principal of a high school during a military mentorship day, "what makes someone not quit? What makes them pick themselves up and drive on with life?"  Talk about a pause for a little introspection.  Personally I think it is any number of reasons: personal drive, the way you were raised from childhood, dedication to those around you, situation you are in, pride, etc...  But no matter your reason they all share one thing in common, the decision point where you do something about it.  For me there was really never a question. I never thought, huh I wonder if I should just give up and bleed out.  I mean it hurt, but what leg severing IED blast doesn't.
> 
> ...




Simply amazing. Keep kicking ass.

ZM.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 10, 2013)

Impressive and inspiration, seem to be words that fall short of what you have been through and what you are bouncing back from. 

I am in awe of you.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 10, 2013)

That's all I have to say here...  Keep on fighting.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 10, 2013)

I'll be glad to make the drive up to B'ham to buy you a beer at the finish line.  You are rock fucking solid!


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 10, 2013)

Crip you kick ass and take names. I think you're hardcore. I will buy you beer anytime.


----------



## surgicalcric (Oct 10, 2013)

You guys have the wrong guy - I am just trying to get by.


----------



## reed11b (Oct 11, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> You guys have the wrong guy - I am just trying to get by.


And inspiring damn near all of us to do better by example. Hero in my book 100%. I truly hope to meet you and buy you a beer some day.
Reed
Is it dusty in here?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm glad to know you'll be settling your score soon enough, Crip.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 11, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> You guys have the wrong guy - I am just trying to get by.


 
I still hate you, you can feel safe in that.  :wall:


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 11, 2013)

You are an inspiration, Crip.

Keep rocking on!


----------



## tova (Oct 11, 2013)

God bless you J!


----------



## JHD (Oct 11, 2013)

Surgicalcric, I was completely unaware of what had happened to you before now.  As stated above, you are truly inspiring and your humble attitude makes you even more so.  All the best to you and I second (or third) buying you a round or three if you are ever up this way.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 11, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> You guys have the wrong guy - I am just trying to get by.


 
Your efforts to "get by" has helped me overcome the plateau in my recovery and now I'm just "getting by".   Thanks Brother.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> You guys have the wrong guy - I am just trying to get by.



You understand, of course, that you have taken, "just trying to get by" to a whole new level. I doubt many will truly comprehend the level of difficulty you have had to deal with. I'd like to think I do, and I think back to the statement about SF soldiers." The Green Beret does not make the man, the man makes the Green Beret", that too is now at a higher level.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 11, 2013)

Red Flag 1 said:


> You understand, of course, that you have taken, "just trying to get by" to a whole new level. I doubt many will truly comprehend the level of difficulty you have had to deal with. I'd like to think I do, and I think back to the statement about SF soldiers." The Green Beret does not make the man, the man makes the Green Beret", that too is now at a higher level.


 
Getting by for my brother is a different animal than for most humans (I'm pretty sure he's close to human, a little more evolved possibly, since he heals so quickly) ... and yes, he espouses everything that the stupid green wool hat is a mark of - Honor, Integrity, Drive, Perseverance, Teamwork, Duty.. and being at 100% on your worst day, 110-120% on your good days.  We'll hear great things from Crip... even if the nurses were aghast when I used that nickname in the hospital.


----------



## Dame (Oct 11, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Getting by for my brother is a different animal than for most humans (I'm pretty sure he's close to human, a little more evolved possibly, since he heals so quickly) ... and yes, he espouses everything that the stupid green wool hat is a mark of - Honor, Integrity, Drive, Perseverance, Teamwork, Duty.. and being at 100% on your worst day, 110-120% on your good days.  We'll hear great things from Crip... even if the nurses were aghast when I used that nickname in the hospital.


LOL. That was a great story. I heard he was exceeding all healing projections so quickly that the nurses and docs had a pool going on which day they'd come in to see he'd regrown that leg.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 11, 2013)

Red Flag 1 said:


> You understand, of course, that you have taken, "just trying to get by" to a whole new level. I doubt many will truly comprehend the level of difficulty you have had to deal with. I'd like to think I do, and I think back to the statement about SF soldiers." The Green Beret does not make the man, the man makes the Green Beret", that too is now at a higher level.


 
Well said, my friend.

J, it's an honor to know you. 



x SF med said:


> We'll hear great things from Crip... even if the nurses were aghast when I used that nickname in the hospital.


 
He can thank TR for that long standing knickname.


----------



## surgicalcric (Oct 11, 2013)

You guys are too kind.  It's an honor, however misplaced, to be thought so highly of by a group of individuals I hold in such high esteem. 

It was actually NDD who have me the name Crip. It has affectionately carried with me for 9 years now - leg or not there is no need to change what is.  I have to admit, the look on the two young LT nurses was picture worthy.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> You guys are too kind.  It's an honor, however misplaced, to be thought so highly of by a group of individuals I hold in such high esteem.
> 
> It was actually NDD who have me the name Crip. It has affectionately carried with me for 9 years now - leg or not there is no need to change what is.  I have to admit, the look on the two young LT nurses was picture worthy.


I would have liked to have seen that . How come when I was there, all the nurses were guys :-/ ?


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 11, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> It was actually NDD who have me the name Crip.



Oh that's right, how could I forget NDD.  :wall:  :-"


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 11, 2013)

x SF med said:


> ... I'm pretty sure he's close to human, a little more evolved possibly, since he heals so quickly


Aha.  I knew it -- "James Howlett" is a real person!


----------



## CDG (Oct 15, 2013)

You're an inspiration and someone I look up to on a personal and professional level, J.  I am honored to know you.


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 28, 2013)

Happy Alive Day, Crip!  I'm so glad the Creator has chosen for you a different path.  We are blessed and honored to help you share that path.

LL


----------



## surgicalcric (Oct 28, 2013)

1 year ago today at 07:09 EST (15:39 local time)...

Here I stand stronger emotionally and mentally than before and more determined than ever to not let anything get in the way of my goals.

I owe @x SF med and @LibraryLady the most.  Without you guys willingness to put your personal loves on hold I would not be where I am.  Thank you.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 28, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> 1 year ago today at 07:09 EST (15:39 local time)...
> 
> Here I stand stronger emotionally and mentally than before and more determined than ever to not let anything get in the way of my goals.
> 
> I owe @x SF med and @LibraryLady the most.  Without you guys willingness to put your personal loves on hold I would not be where I am.  Thank you.


 
You asked, we answered....  that's what you do for family.  We're glad you're here and cantankerous as ever my Brother.  Don't you have a run to do?  I mean you only ran 10 miles over the weekend...


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 28, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> ... personal loves on hold ...



The loves never change or are put on hold, and you are one of them.  You changed our lives, you know, too...    The paths we're heading down were chosen by the Creator for us too.

LL


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 28, 2013)

@surgicalcric the world is a better place with you. I have no doubt you have the strength and determination to achieve your goals.


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 28, 2013)

Happy Alive Day!    Here is to many many many more!(if you could see me I am lifting a cup..of coffee.  I will hold a shot glass in your honor after work!)


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 28, 2013)

Happy Alive Day, brother.  You're definitely an inspiration to many people, to include myself.  It's an honor to know you.


----------



## JHD (Oct 28, 2013)

Here is to many more in the coming years.  Wishing you the best.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 28, 2013)

Happy Alive Day, my friend.  I cannot imagine this world without you in it, and am (always have been) honored to know you.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 28, 2013)

Glad you are still with us, though I am 0 for 2 on linkups with you


----------



## Poccington (Oct 28, 2013)

Happy Alive Day SC. 

You are a fucking boss and an inspiration to us all. Keep on keepin' on, nothing is impossible when it comes to you.


----------



## elle (Oct 28, 2013)

Happy Alive Day!!

One of the best anniversaries possible!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 28, 2013)

Happy Alive day, Amigo. The ground you have covered, is remarkable; a normal feat for a fella called Crip.  It is a good day!


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 28, 2013)

Happy Alive Day S/C

You are hardcore!


----------



## policemedic (Oct 28, 2013)

Happy Alive Day!!


----------



## tova (Oct 29, 2013)

God bless you J!


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 29, 2013)

Happy Alive Day Cric!


----------



## Junkyard Dog (Oct 29, 2013)

Keep up the good work and I have you in my prayers.


----------



## AWP (Oct 29, 2013)

@Junkyard Dog per the site rules please post an Intro in the correct subforum before posting again.


----------



## Dame (Oct 29, 2013)

Hope you celebrated properly (or improperly) yesterday!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 29, 2013)

Happy (belated) alive day, Crip.  Glad you're still with us.  The word "inspiring" is an understatement.


----------



## surgicalcric (Oct 28, 2014)

Well, as of 07:09 EST (15:39 local time) 730 days ago I decided to play hop-scotch on an IED, losing of course.  

Over the last three or so days I have attempted to enumerate the things I lost that fateful day.  Even though I am an AKA now  I have truly lost nothing.   What I have gained during this experience, from the building of new friendships and strengthening of others to gaining a more thorough understanding of whats really important in life - that alone was worth the price I paid.

Things are still moving right along for me day to day here at 7th SFG(A) but I am ready to be done and move on to being with the family.  I ran into a small issue with repeated cases of cellulitis in my left residual leg; the infectious disease doc thinks its Osteomyelitits.  I have a consult at Univ of Ala-Birmingham Ortho clinic tomorrow to get the word on a treatment plan.  Other than that lil issue i am still kicking ass and taking names.

Looks like I will be retired about May time frame and headed back into the civilian sector, hopefully into Emergency Preparedness at the local/state level.

If any of you get down to the Destin/Ft Walton Beach/Navarre are over then next couple months look me up.

Thank you, each and everyone for your thoughts, prayers, and assistance over the past two long arduous years as I recovered from my injuries.


Crip
LYNS


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 28, 2014)

Happy Alive Day!  I hope the transition goes smooth and enjoy the well deserved time with your family.  You are truly an inspiration!


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Oct 28, 2014)

Happy Alive Day Crip!  Glad things are going well.  Best of luck with your little issue/dr appointment, upcoming retirement, and civilian life.  7th Group's loss will be the civilian sector's gain.

Thank you and your family for all of the sacrifices you all have had to endure.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 28, 2014)

Happy Alive Day!  

Hopefully your treatment goes smoothly and you lick this just like everything else.  You're going to be in good hands at UAB.


----------



## JHD (Oct 28, 2014)

All the best to you and your continued healing, kicking ass and taking names.  You are an inspiration.  God bless.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for the updates. I have to say, you have served as an outstanding example of the true meaning of perseverance and tenacity. Your posts have served to motivate me on more than one occasion.

I sincerely wish you the absolute best of successes with  your future endeavors. There is no doubt in my mind that you would be successful at anything you do. 

I look forward to your future updates concerning your next chapter in life.


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 28, 2014)

Best wishes to you and all your endeavors..


----------



## CDG (Oct 28, 2014)

Happy Alive Day!!!!  Best of luck to you.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 28, 2014)

Happy alive day my brother! Give a call when you can!

F.M.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 28, 2014)

Happy Alive Day, J. Great to hear from you, and I like your plans. I did peds portion of my residency @ UAB. It was an elective, and I have nothing but rave reviews about UAB.  At one point in time, hyperbaerics were of use in stubborn Osteo cases. Give a shout if I can be of any help. My best to the family.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 28, 2014)

Crip, You got your call for today....  the payback on 11/11 for the call I got 2 years ago is going to be fun...   what time do you get up...  

for those of you unfamiliar...  11/11 is the day I got the call "Can you get here?" from Crip,  It's also Veteran's Day, and my dad's BD...  you know you really have a brother when you get the call to be there for his recovery.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 28, 2014)

Happy Alive Day!

You truly are an inspiration and a role model.  Much respect.


----------



## Dame (Oct 28, 2014)

With tears in my eyes, all I can say is Thank You.
Thank you for your service to this nation. 
Thank you for your courage and your sense of humor ("I'll be back by dinner.") 
Thank you for sharing your journey. 
And thanks be to G_d above you still walk (run like a wild man) on this earth with us.
Happy Alive Day, my friend.


----------



## tweeder (Oct 28, 2014)

Happy Alive Day. Thank you for being a role model for many who wish to follow in your path.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 28, 2014)

Happy Alive Day, J.  Your actions are inspiring to us all.  Thank you.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 29, 2014)

Happy Alive Day, Crip!


----------



## Ravage (Oct 29, 2014)

I am so happy to hear you are doing better and better each day Sarge.
Makes me want to push even more.
Happy Alive Day.

"(...)
Under the bludgeonings of chance
My head is bloody, but unbowed.
(...)".


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 29, 2014)

Glad you are still here.
Call my boss once the MEB/PEB process starts.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 29, 2014)

As I said yesterday...glad you are still among us.  Happy Alive Day, J.  You continue to inspire...


----------



## reed11b (Oct 30, 2014)

Thank you for your service, for being a role model, and for helping me to try harder, and go for my goals. I wish you the best in retirement and if you ever need help navigating the VA or other veteran services, please ask.
Reed


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Happy Alive Day J. Drinks all around!


----------



## FloridaCentral (Nov 15, 2014)

I have been following your saga here and wish you only the best.....as the future is always better if only because you are around to compare it to the past


----------



## AWP (Nov 15, 2014)

FloridaCentral said:


> I have been following your saga here and wish you only the best.....as the future is always better if only because you are around to compare it to the past


 
Per the Site Rules, post an Introduction.


----------



## Cake_14N (Dec 2, 2014)

Sir,
Good to see you are still astounding the medical professionals with your amazing recovery.  Due to an unfortunate series of computer updates, I no longer have access to PS.com at work, so I was very glad to see that you are part of this community as well and that there were updates posted.

You continue to amaze me with your positive attitude and willingness to kick the crap out of anything that gets in your way.  Keep up the hard work.

Cake


----------



## 557 (Sep 23, 2017)

I am new here and reading periodically. This is one truly amazing example of why our military is the best. You rock my friend. I hope you are doing well and as the gent above me said, your attitude is truly inspiring. I surround myself with positive people in life and early into my retirement I read a lot of military books. I was amazed at the attitudes and outlooks these warriors had (Surgicalcric) and their life is turned upside down and thousands of miles from blood family.  
 Truly the type of people I want my kids to emulate. Not some kneeling NFL Red lover. God Bless.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 23, 2017)

557 said:


> ...I was amazed at the attitudes and outlooks these warriors had (Surgicalcric) and their life is turned upside down and thousands of miles from *blood family*. ...



aye, and there's the rub - he was in the heart of a family that in many ways is tighter than blood family, there is no way to explain it further.


----------

